# Trailer age - Ifor Williams 'Hunter' Stickers



## Becki1802 (30 July 2011)

Random dull question - does anyone know what year they stopped putting the 'Hunter' stickers on the Ifor Williams trailers?

I am looking at one that is apparently 2003 but it has these stickers on and I thought they stopped those about 10 years ago?!  I am looking at the trailer today and unfortunately the v helpful people at Ifor Williams Customer Care aren't open on a Saturday so I can't check age with them!!!


----------



## TicTac (30 July 2011)

I think you should be able to tell the age of the trailer by the serial number. the last 3 numbers = to year of manufacture. Try googling it as well.


----------



## sychnant (30 July 2011)

My Ifor had the year of manufacture stamped into the middle of the wheel hubs. Might be worth a look


----------



## Black_Horse_White (30 July 2011)

My trailers not 10 years old and it has a hunter sticker on.


----------



## Becki1802 (30 July 2011)

Thanks guys!  Puts my mind at rest!  I will look at serial number and wheel hubs tomorrow too.

I towed it today and it tows v well - just needs cosmetic gizzets replacing - clips and seals.


----------



## Law (30 July 2011)

mine is 2003 (age confirmed with IWT) and it has the hunter stickers on


----------



## white-blazes (30 July 2011)

sychnant said:



			My Ifor had the year of manufacture stamped into the middle of the wheel hubs. Might be worth a look 

Click to expand...

That's how I age them too, not many people know and when selling often say they are younger. Mine was stamped 10-98, so you will see similar digits (October, 1998)


----------

